# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Globalizimi

## Estella

Globalizimin mundet ta definojme si nje proces shoqeror ku ndikimi i pengesave gjeografike tek rendet sociale dhe kulturore zvogelohet. Globalizimi zhvillohet tek tre sferat midis veti te perziera: ne ekonomi, kulture dhe politike.  Ne ekonomi behet fjale per qarkullimin e mallrave dhe sherbimeve (edhe njohurive, dijes, organizimit te punes etj.), ne politike per integrimet transnacionale, mvarshmerise  dhe regullimit te fuqise, mjeteve te dhunës dhe kontrolit, ne kulture, behet fjale per qarkullimin global te simboleve, qendrimeve, besimeve, dokeve, zakoneve dhe vlerave.

Globalizimi tashme nuk eshte nje fenomen i ri, por per mendimin tim nje dukuri teper e domosdoshme nga e mbare bota.

Deri ku eshte shqiperia sot me globalizimin?

 A rrezikohen kulturat e ndryshme boterore me Globalizimin?

A ke te beje moszhvillimi ekonomik i regjionit ballkanik me migrimet prej vendeve te pazhvilluara karh atyre te zhvilluara?

C'fare mendoni ju per globalizimin?

----------


## Estella

Nje plak 92 vjecar sot  ne bisede e siper me tha keto fjale: "globalizimi ka si qellim kryesor shfrytezimin ne maksimum te botes se trete ne funksion te vendeve perendimore. ne, dhe asnje vend tjeter ne bote, nuk kemi asnje rrugedalje. jemi te dobet, prandaj jemi ne dore te "te fuqishmit".
U cudita, biles me ka futur edhe ne mendime te thella. A bini dakord me c'fare me kane thene?

----------


## huggos

Shume dakort,

Prej kohesh eshte vertetuar se vendet perendimore mendojne vetem ne menyre egoiste  e per mireqenien e tyre... duke shfrytezuar cdo mjet mund tju dale perpara.

Globalizimi per mendimin tim (megjithse justifikohet bukur) eshte me teper i demshem. Fillimisht kombet do te humbasin gjuhen e tyre te vecante, traditat... e do jene te detyruar te pajtohen me mendimin e shumices (megjithese mund te jete ne dem te tyre).

Sigurisht globalizim nga ana ekonomike do te thote disa para te kurdyera me shume (nga doganat e taksat) por kostua per mendimin tim esht me e madhe.


huggos

----------


## visitor

> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> *Shume dakort,
> 
> Prej kohesh eshte vertetuar se vendet perendimore mendojne vetem ne menyre egoiste  e per mireqenien e tyre... duke shfrytezuar cdo mjet mund tju dale perpara.
> 
> huggos*


No way  :i habitur!:   :i habitur!:  
 :sarkastik:

----------


## Vinny_T

Globalizimi eshte nje fenomen qe ka egzituar ne forma te ndryshme gjate gjithe historise se njerezimit  te pakten qe nga periudha e romakeve. Qe ne ate periudhe romaket eksportuan ekonomine e tyre, kulturen e tyre, gjuhen e tyre, ligjet e tyre, fene e tyre. Qe atehere ligjet vendoseshin pa pyetur shume vendet e tjera pasi fuqija ishte ne dore te romakeve. Po te bejme nje paralelizem me globalizimin  ose mondializmin aktual po ndodh e njeta gje, lufte kundra fese islamike nepermjet propagandes dhe imazhit, gjuha anglaze qe perdoret ne USA po behet pak nga pak gjuhe nderkombetare, ligjet e ekonomise boterore vendosen nga USA dhe KE-ja....pra fenomeni i globalizimit ka me mijera vite qe egziton vetem emrat e atyre qe bejne promovimin e tij ndryshojne..

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Estella!

Ke bere shume mire qe e ke hapur kete teme. Une them te perqendrohemi tek globalizimi i ekonomise, pozitivja dhe negativja ne te, deri kur do te mund te zhvillohet, cfare drejtimi mund te marre e kur mund ta gjeje fundin.

Tek forumi i problematikes nderkombetare po diskutohet mbi te ne kuptimin politik, ne kuptimin kulturor do te mund te hapej nje teme tjeter ne nje forum tjeter, do te dilnim nga trajtimi ekonomik ndryshe.



Kam nisur nje teme mbi industrine e automobileve dhe desha t'i jepja drejtimin e globalizimit, rolin qe ka luajtur e luan ai ne kete industri e pasojat mbi te. 

Por ketu kemi tamam temen mbi shkakun dhe shume mire qe u hap.



*Te mira:*

-sigurimi i tregjeve te shitjes per produktet
-sigurimi i tregjeve te blerjes se lendes se pare
-instalimi i industrive gjigande ne vende me kosto me te uleta prodhimi (ne Azine Juglindore, sidomos ne Kine gjate viteve te fundit ka ndodhur zhvendosja me e madhe) 


*Fitimtaret:*

-Pronaret e bizneseve te medha
-Politika e vendeve te fuqishme te botes qe mbeshtetet tek suksesi i ketyre bizneseve. Suksesi ekonomik con ne hegjemoni, ne aftesine e ketyre vendeve per te nderhyre ne politiken ekonomike te ketyre vendeve ne zhvillim, rrjedhimisht edhe ne vendimmarrje, pra ne procesin politik.
-Ekonomite e vendeve ne zhvillim kur trajtohet ceshtja e papunesise ne zvogelim ne keto vende, si pasoje e investimeve te huaja, gjallerimi i ekonomise se ketyre vendeve, vendosja e infrastrukturave moderne. Nese prodhimi kerkon edhe aftesi mendore pervec atyre manufakturale, edhe zhvillimi i arsimit ne funksion te kesaj hapjeje.
-Konsumatoret ne te gjithe boten, sepse do te blejne prodhme me cmime me te uleta. Konkurrenca mbareboterore, hapja e tregjeve per mallra nga te gjitha vendet, pa barriera proteksioniste e siguron kete gje.


*Humbesit:*

-Bizneset e vogla ne vendet e fuqishme, por edhe ne vendet ne zhvillim, mbytja e prodhimit vendas (ne vendet ne zhvillim), rrjedhimisht humbja e njerezve qe punojne ne to, qe punonjes-konsumatore kthehn ne te papune-konsumatore. 
-sovraniteti i vendeve ne zhvillim (pasoja politike) zhduket ose minimizohet, hapja siguron nenshtriminjo vetem ndaj ketyre bizneseve, por edhe ndaj atyre qe perbejne institucionet me te rendesishme deri me sot ne arenen nderkombetare financiare, Banka Boterore dhe FMN. (me kete merren antiglobalistet e djathte) 
-mungesa e kontrollit ne levizjen e kapitalit con ne kriza borxhesh e kriza monedhash si: kriza aziatike 1996-98, kriza e Rusise 98, etj.
-pasoje tjeter politike: thellimi i diferences mes me te pasurve te shoqerise dhe me te varferve, kurba e Lorencit dhe koeficienti Gini si indikatore per kete gje. (me kete merren antiglobalistet e majte)


Pika te tjera mund t'i shtohen seciles prej ketyre nendarjeve qe solla une.


Pyetjet ne vazhdim nga une.


Si do te ece puna me Kinen? C'perfitim do te kete ajo, nderkohe qe deri tani ka qene nje vend ku jane stabilizuar industrite e vendeve te fuqishme? 

Po ne vendet ku nxirren lendet e para qe shfrytezohen per prodhim, c'zhvillime mundet te kete?

----------


## johny

hi Estella...te pershendes per temen. 
Edhe nje pytje ma te rendesishme do kisha une.....po m'bas globarizimit............c'do n'dodhe? S'ka me lufte? pa lufte ka zhvillim?

----------


## Estella

Sa mire qe keni sjelle keto pershtypjet ketu. Fantastike. Do ti kethehem serish temes kur te kem pak me shume kohe te diskutojme.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Pershendetje pjesmarrese te kesaj teme.

Sulmet me efektive kunder globalizmit zakonishte nuk kane qene ato qe lidhen me ekonomine. Ne vend te tyre, ato kane qene sociale, etike dhe mbi te gjitha kulturore. Keto argumenta qendronin ne mes te trazirave te Siatellit dhe kane bere rezonance tani se fundmi ne Davos, Bangkok dhe Prage. Ata thone kete: zhdukja e kufijve kombetare dhe vendosja e nje bote te nderlidhur prej tregjeve do te sjellin nje goditje vdekjeprurese per kulturat rajonale e kombetare, ashtu si dhe per traditat, zakonet, mitet dhe doket qe percaktojne identitetin kulturor te qdo vendi apo rajoni. Perderisa shumica e botes eshte e paafte qe t'i rezistoje invazionit te produkteve kulturore nga vendet e zhvilluara - ose, me shume per kete pike, nga superfuqia, Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes - qe pashmangsherisht frymezojne korporatat e medha transnacionale, kultura amerikanoveriore ne fund te fundit do ta imponoje veten duke standadizuar boten dhe asgjesuar floren e pasur te kulturave te ndryshme. Ne kete menyre, te gjithe popujt e tjere, jo vetem ata te vegjel e te dobet, do te humbasin identitetin e tyre, shpirtin e tyre dhe do te shnderohen me shume se kolonite e shekullit te 21-te - dordolece apo karikatura te modeluara pas normave kulturore te nje imperializmi te ri, cili, perveq sundimit mbi planet me kapitalin, aftesine ushtarake dhe njohjen shkencore te tij, do te imponoje tek te tjeret gjuhen e tij dhe menyren e tij te te menduarit, te te besuarit, te te gezuarit dhe te te enderruarit. 
Teorikisht, nje vend ndoshta mund ta ruaje identitetin e tij, por vetem neqoftese vendos - si disa tribu te caktuara te harruara ne Afrike apo Amazone - ne izolim total, duke keputur te gjitha shkembimet me vendet e tjera dhe duke praktikuar vetemjaftueshmerine.
Deklarimet kunder globalizimit dhe ne favor te identitetit kulturor zbulon nje konceptim statik te kultures, qe nuk ka baze historike. Cilat kultura kane mbetur ndonjehere identike dhe te pandryshuara mbi kohe?
Globalizimi zgjeron ne menyre radikale mbi gjithe qytetaret e ketij planeti mundesine per te ndertuar identitetet e tyre kulturore nepermjet veprimit te vullnetshem, sipas preferencave dhe motivacioneve intime te tyre. Tani qytetaret nuk jane gjithmone te obliguar, si ne te kaluaren dhe ne shume vende te kohes se sotme, te respektojne nje identitet qe t'i burgose ne nje kamp perqendrimi nga i cili nuk ka rrugedalje - identiteti qe u eshte imponuar atyre prej gjuhes, kombit, kishes dhe zakoneve te vendit ku kane lindur. Ne kete kuptim, globalizimi duhet te jete i mirepritur, sepse ai dukshem zgjeron horizontet e lirise individuale. 

Disa mesiguri do te pyesin: atehere perse jane te majtet dhe komunistet ata qe protestojne?

Arsyja se protestojne te majtet eshte se ata mundohet te marrin vota dhe perkrahje nga populli. Ndersa te djathtet jane te vetedishem se nuk munden te luftoj me kohen, dhe ata jane te vetedishem se me nje tregti te lire ekonomia e tyre do te jete me e fort sepse kan mundesi te plasoj mallerat ne tregjet e jashtme. 

Mire u lexovshim.

----------


## Estella

N.q.s te gjitha vended e botes kishin marrveshje te ndryshme me njera tjetren per "Free Trade Zones" (zone ku taksat nuk egzistojne) c'fare do te ndodhte? A do te ishte i gjithe rruzulli tokesor nje shtet i vetem?


Sa e arritshme eshte per shtetet evropiane te kene dicka te ngjashme me U.S.A dhe shtetet qe ndodhen ne te?

----------


## Vinny_T

Globalizimi nqs do ta analizonim si duhet udhehiqet kryesisht nga Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes si dhe perkrahet nga vendet evropiane pasi ne keto vende ndodhet dhe kompanite me te fuqishme te ekonomise boterore. 
Shume vete jane perkrahes se ketij fenomeni sidomos ata qe jetojne ne USA pasi ekonomia e ketij vendi eshte ajo qe perfiton ne menyre te drejtperdrejte nga globalizimi.
Po ta analizosh me holle fenomenin e globalizimit nuk eshte gje tjeter veçse komunizem privat. Monopolet nuk i ka me shteti po kompani gjigande private dhe fuqia centralizohet ne doren e nje pjese njerezish te cilet kane koncentruar parane e botes ne duart e tyre si dhe jane po ata qe vendosin ligjet nepermjet lobeve te ndryshem qe financojne.
Atehere hipokrizija e ketij fenomeni eshte se USA qe eshte luftetari nemer nje kunder komunizmit shteteror, eshte dhe partizani numer 1 i globalizimit ose i thene ndryshe komunizmit privat!

----------


## Estella

C'fare pasojash te mira apo jo  te mira i shkakton Globalizimi forces puntore ne bote ne pergjithesi? 
Do te rritet apo zvogelohet numuri i puntoreve ne krahasim me te shkuaren?

----------


## Vinny_T

Globalizimi asnjehere nuk ka qen pozitiv per klasen punetore. Globalizimi ndihmon pjesen e popullsise qe zoteron kapitalet neper bote, te prodhoje me kosto sa me te ulet duke e zhvendosur prodhimin ne ato vende te botes ku pagat e ligjet jane me te favorshmet.
Po te shohesh psh firmen NIKE qe prodhon ne nje vend si Indonezia ku punesohen femije me rroga 1 dollare dita, ku ligjet nuk mbrojne klasen punetore dhe sindikatat nuk kane formimin dhe forcen e atyre te Amerikes, atehere nxjerr shpejt konkluzionin se kush perfiton nga globalizimi.
Globalizimi ndimon qe te behet i madhi sa me i madh e i pasuri sa me i pasur.

----------


## Estella

C'fare ndosh me forcen puntore ne Amerike atehere kur kompanite e ndryshme shvendosin prodhimin e tyre ne vende te tjera?

Une e kuptoj c'fare thua sepse eshte e ditur qe nje kompani ka me shume leverdi te zhvendosi kompanine ne vende si idonezia, kina, taiwan etj.

----------


## vana

Globalizimi ka gjera pozitive dhe negative:
Pozitive, qe afron sa me shume shtete
Negative qe demton jo vetem ekonomine e shteteve te pushtuar (fjale e rende, por ky eshte kuptimi me i qellushem) por edhe traditat dhe kostumet.

Sidoqofte globalizimi i shteteve (atyre te pasurve) kerkon te mbari fuqi nga shtetet me te dobesuara dhe te varfera ekonomikisht.
Ka ekzistuar gjithmone, por ne kohet e fundit eshte theksuar akoma me shume!
Kush e pruri?
I pari qe U.S.A., dhe tani te gjitha shtetet europian.

----------


## Estella

Ripajtimi I Evropes me veteveten.

Po sjell ne kete teme pjese nga  letra e apelit drejtuar Antareve te Komisionit dhe te Parlamentit Evropian.

Apel i parlamentarëve shqiptarë, armenë, azerë, bosnjakë, kroatë, gjeorgjanë, kosovarë, maqedonas, moldavianë, serbë-malazezë për përfshirjen e vendeve të tyre në listën e vendeve kandidate për anëtarësim në BE.

Anëtarëve të Konventës
Anëtarëve të Këshillit, të Komisionit dhe të Parlamentit Evropian.

Bashkimi Evropian do të pranojë brenda pak kohe dhjetë vende anëtare të reja. Një ngjarje historike, e cila, nga shumë aspekte, do të thotë ripajtimin e Evropës me vetëveten, kapërcimin e ndarjeve që e lënduan kaq mizorisht gjatë shekujve dhe, në menyrë të veçantë, në shekullin e sapokaluar, përfundimin e një procesi të gjatë bashkimi të nisur nga Etërit themelues të Bashkimit Evropian të nesërmen e luftës së dytë botërore.

Cili, në fakt, mund të harrojë se më pak se para 15 vjetësh, miqtë tanë polakë, çekë, hungarezë, jetonin akoma nën shtypjen e një tiranie të dyfishtë, diktatoriale dhe imperialiste! E cili mund të mohojë rëndësinë e këtij momenti dhe rëndësinë që perspektiva e ardhjes së këtij momenti ka patur në këto vende gjatë viteve shpesh herë të vështira që i erdhën pas rënies së perdes së hekurt.

Sigurisht jo ne. Ne që përjetuam, si ata, tragjedinë e kësaj tiranie të dyfisht. Ne që, si ata, përjetuam dhe po vazdhojmë të përjetojmë vështirësitë e pafund të rindërtimit. E edhe më pak ata që ndër ne përjetuan tragjedinë e luftës, të nesërmen e rënies së murit.

E megjithatë, ndërsa ne të gjithë, sot, po punojmë rëndë dhe në mes të njëmjë veshtirësive për rrënjosjen e lirisë, të demokracisë dhe të Shtetit të se Drejtës në vendet tona, Evropa po vazdhon të na mbajë anës, të na përjashtojë nga procesi i vërtetë i bashkimit evropian. Sikur të mos ishim edhe ne Evropianë ose të ishin Evropan të kategorisë së dytë, të padenjë për të marrë pjesë plotësisht në jetën institucionale dhe politike të Bashkimit Evropian.

Nuk ju këkrojmë asgjë tjetër, veç që të na njihni si Evropianë, siç jemi. Nuk ju kërkojmë tjetër, veç që të pranoni që vendet tona të përfshihen, ashtu si vendet e tjera të Evropës qendrore dhe lindore, në listën e vendeve që kandidojnë për anëtarësim në BE. Nuk ju kërkojmë tjetër, veç që të mund të përfitojmë, si këto vende të tjera, nga ky atu i jashtëzakonshëm që është një perspektivë e qartë për të u anëtarësuar në BE brenda një afati të caktuar. Dimë se anëtarësimi i secilit prej vendeve tona do të varet nga aftësia e tij për të përmbushur kriteret politike të ashtuquajtura të Kopenhagës si dhe kriteret ekonomike të caktuara nga Traktatet dhe nga Acquis Comminautaire-i. Pra nuk ju kërkojmë ndonjë trajtim të favorshëm, ndonjë privilegj: ju këkrojmë vetëm që të mund të punojmë për arritjen e këtij qëllimi themelor.



5. Voice of Europe

Flitet shumë për parandalim të konflikteve, më pak për afirmim të demokracisë dhe të Shtetit të së Drejtës si mjet kryesor  megjithëse jo gjithëmonë i mjaftueshëm  për të parandaluar konfliktet. Akoma më pak flitet për rëndësinë që ka informacioni në vendet antidemokratike për afirmimin e këtyre parimeve. Duke mbajtur parasysh këtë, deputetët radikalë pranë Parlamentit Evropian arritën të fusin në buxhetin 2002 të Bashkimit një zë Radio Free Europe, dmth. kërkesën drejtuar Komisionit Evropian për të krijuar një radio evropiane që të realizojë dhe të japë programe radiofonike drejt atyrë vendeve autoritare ose diktatoriale në gjuhën ose gjuhët e vendit. Me një serë nismash - parlamentare dhe jo  gjatë këtij viti jemi përpjekur të shtyjmë Komisionin që të plotësojë këtë kërkesë të Parlamentit Evropian. Me pretekste, Komisioni e refuzojë përmbushjen e kërkesës dhe nuk e rifuti këtë zë në projektbuxhetin 2003. E për fat keq, amendamenti i deputetëve radikalë që kërkonte rifutjen e këtij zëri u hodh poshtë nga Parlamenti Evropian. Megjithatë, nga ky qëllim nuk mund të heqin dorë. Do të duhet të ndërmarrim nisma të tjera për të nxitur Komisionin dhe Parlamentin që krijimi i një radioje të tillë të bëhet përparësi në bilancin 2004, i cili do të propozohet për votim në vjeshtën e ardhshme.

6. Thellimi i ndërtimit evropian: e domosdoshmja dhe e mundshmja.

Duke folur për Azinë, duke folur për Portën e Azisë, tashmë jemi në pikë të çështjes evropiane, të çështjes së Bashkimit Evropian, të evoluimit të tij e prandaj edhe të momentit politik dhe institucional të përfaqësuar nga Konventa për reformën e Traktateve dhe nga Konferenca Ndërqeveritare që do ti vijë pas. Siç kemi mundur të shohim vazdhimisht gjatë këtyre 6, 7 vjetëve të fundit, Këshilli Evropian dhe Komisioni Evropian, pjesa më e madhe e Qeverive të Shteteve anëtare kanë ndjekur ndaj Azisë një politikë të quajtur, për sa i përket Kinës, të dialogut kritik (dhe i njëjti cilësim do të vlente edhe për tërësinë e Vendeve të tjera antidemokratike të Azisë). Kjo politikë nuk çoi në asnjë ndryshim në drejtim të rrënjësimit të demokracisë dhe të Shtetit të së Drejtës në ato Vende. Të kundërtën, në pjesën më të madhe të këtyre vendeve gjendja e të drejtave themelore u përkeqësua. Duhet theksuar edhe se kjo politikë u çua përpara në kundërshtim me kërkesat e qarta të Parlamentit Evropian, të shumë partive ose lëvizjeve politike, të organizatave dhe shoqatave për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut, që i kërkonin BE-së që të ndërhyjë energjikisht jo vetëm për të zgjidhur këtë ose atë çështje shkeljeje të rëndë të të drejtave themelore, por për të mbështetur në menyrë jo të dykuptimtë demokratizimin e këtyre vendeve.

Nuk ka as dyshimin më të voglël që këto institucione, këta përgjegjës politikë do të nxitohen të rivendikojnë atësinë e ndryshimeve, në qoftë se do të këtë ndryshime në republikën Popullore Kineze ose në ndonjë vend tjetër që sot qeveriset nga një regjim diktatorial, autoritat ose totalitar. Nuk u sollën ndryshe në vitin 1989, duke rivendikuar për vetëveten rënien e regjimit sovjetik, kur për 70 vjet e deri në ditën më parë, kishin negocjuar gjithçka dhe mbi gjithçka me oligarkinë e Kremlinit. Jemi të mësuar, të përgatitur e pra gati të dëgjojmë edhe këto budallallëqe.

Mirëpo, nëse problemi është në radhë të parë politik, dmth. i lidhur me vullnetin politik, ai është edhe problem institucional. Në fakt, struktura institucionale e tanishme e BE-së është një nxitje për mos-marrjen përsipër të përgjegjësive kolektive dhe për promovimin e interesave kombëtare. Sepse mekanizmat vendimore në fushën e politikës së jashtme janë të llojit ndërqeveritar, lejojnë gjithëmonë një Shtet të ua përcjellë përgjegjësitë shteteve të tjera, ose një institucioni tjetër të BE-së, ose faktit se politika e përbashkët të detyron të pranosh ndonjë kompromis. Sot, faktikisht, kemi 16 jo-politika të jashtme: një jo-politikë nga secilinVend anëtar (nesër do të jenë 25) plus një jo-politikë të jashtme të përbashkët, Një realitet që autoritetet e Vendeve të treta, veçanerisht të ayre më antidemokratike, kuptuan deri edhe më mirë se ekspertët dhe vëzhguesit për punë evropiane dhe nga e cila shpesh arrijnë të nxjerrin jo pak perfitime politike, diplomatike dhe ekonomike.

Konventa për reformën e Traktateve e kryesur nga ish-presidenti i Republikës Franceze Valery Giscard dEstaing, ka ndër ambicjet e saj edhe që të pajisë Bashkimin me një politikë të jashtme evropiane të denjë për këtë emër. Ambicje që përfshihet në ambicjen më të përgjithshme për të përgatitur një reformë që ta bëjë Bashkimin me 25 anëtarë Bashkim në gjendje të përballojë me shpejtësinë dhe efektshmërinë e duhur sfidat politike të mëdha, si të brendshme ashtu edhe të jashtme.

Dhjetë muaj pas fillimit të punimeve të saj, tashmë po fillojnë të dalin në pah disa tregues për drejtimin që disa konventistë, me kryetarin e tyre në krye, dhe disa konventistë-hije, krerë Shtetesh ose Qeverish ose ministra të punëve të jashtme kanë ndër mend të marrin. Dhe ka arsye për të qenë të shqëtësuar.

----------


## Mos_moreee

Globalizimi ka dhe te mirat dhe te keqijat e tij. Per momentin shtetet e zhvilluara jane disi hipokrite ne deklaratat e tyre,kjo per
faktin se jane gati te ulen cmimet e eksportit mes shume shteteve
pervec vendeve te industrializuara.
megjithate,globalizimi ka dhe te mirat e tij.nje nga keto do te ishte mundesia qe shume shtete te varfera te zhvilloheshin njekohesisht.ato do te perqendroheshin ne prodhimin e nje malli
duke u bere specialiste (psh: brazil-kafe,malajzi-kaucuk,etj.,etj.)
kjo do te krijonte nje "inter-dependence" midis shteteve e cila
do te shmangte luftera.persa i perket humbjes se traditave,te gjuhes,e vlera morale si keto,une nuk shoh ku eshte e keqja ketu.pse te kemi frike nga perzjerja e disa kultureve? ne nuk kemi lindur shqiptare qe ne fillim te shekujve,latinishtja u shpernda ne dhjetera versione,qindra shtete kane te njejten fe,
madje fe te ndryshme i luten te njejtit zot,dhe asgje nga keto nuk na prish pune.atehere pse ideja se do te jete me lehte te kalosh nga nje shtet ne nje tjeter,pa kaluar ore te tera para deres se ambasades na shqeteson? 
mendoj se edhe hipokrizia e shteteve te fuqishme mund te shmanget apo te ndryshohet me kalimin e kohes dhe perpjekje politike.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Globalizimi eshte nje e mire e madhe per planetin.
Me ane te globalizimit do te ulen deri ne zhdukje barrierrat ekzistuese midis vendeve dhe popujve.
Me i zoti do te jete i suksesshem, duke ulur keshtu ndikimin e politikaneve, dhe  duke vene si faktor rregullues tregun e lire, i cili eshte nje arme shume e fuqishme.
E ku ka me bukur, se sa kur te shkosh ne Tirane te kesh mundesi te hash MC Donalds, ose Subway, ose kur te vish ne USA te hash tave dheje(lol)
Te gjithe perfitojne nga globalizimi, pervec atyre qe kane ngritur karrierat dhe ideologjitee tyre mbi varferine e globit.
USA duhet ta udheheqe globalizimin, si vendi ku ky globalizim eshte kyer ne miniature.  Ketu ka kineze, ruse, shqiptare, turq etj, etj.  Pra eksperimenti amerikan ka qene i suksesshem, dhe i tille duhet te jete modeli qe duhet ndjekur per globalizimin.
Me Globalizimin te gjithe fitojme, pervec dembelave dhe nacionalisteve te terbuar.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

> _Postuar më parë nga Vinny_T_ 
> *Globalizimi asnjehere nuk ka qen pozitiv per klasen punetore. Globalizimi ndihmon pjesen e popullsise qe zoteron kapitalet neper bote, te prodhoje me kosto sa me te ulet duke e zhvendosur prodhimin ne ato vende te botes ku pagat e ligjet jane me te favorshmet.
> Po te shohesh psh firmen NIKE qe prodhon ne nje vend si Indonezia ku punesohen femije me rroga 1 dollare dita, ku ligjet nuk mbrojne klasen punetore dhe sindikatat nuk kane formimin dhe forcen e atyre te Amerikes, atehere nxjerr shpejt konkluzionin se kush perfiton nga globalizimi.
> Globalizimi ndimon qe te behet i madhi sa me i madh e i pasuri sa me i pasur.*


O Vini, si thua ti a perfiton Indonezia ne kete rast?
Pa marre parasysh punesimin e femijeve qe eshte i neveritshem.
Supozojme se Nike vendosi te hapte nje fabrike kepucesh ne Shqiperi.  E zeme se ua jep rrogen punetoreve rreth $150 ne muaj.  Ime me, eshte mjeke, dhe ajo merr reth $120 ne muaj ne Tirane.  Punesohen shume njerez, tre turne, etj etj.
A perfitojne te dyja?
Tashi do ankohemi ne, pse te fitoje Nike ms hume se ne, po ato pastaj kalojne ne xhelozi te rendomta.
Pra si Indonezia, si Singapori, si Koreja e Jugut, si Taiwani, jane bere gjigande ekonomike, nga nje varferi tronditese, po ja qe ne vend tu thuhet faleminderit kompanive amerikane e evropiane qe heqin vendet e punes nga shtetasit e tyre dhe u japin pune ketyre vendeve te varfera, lindin xhelozite e semura.
Mos harro, se njerezit po te shokjne ne pune 7 me 3 nuk do rrine neper kafene, nuk do zihen per politike, nuk do vriten rrugeve per i llaf goje, nuk do rrine pa paguar faturat e energjise, ato pare do i shpenzojne ne Shqiperi, duke zhvilluar dhe biznesin vendas, i cili sic e di shume mmre nuk mund te zhvillohet pa fuqi blerese, etj, etj.
Nje gje qe me iriton me kundeshtaret e globalizimit.
Kur Amerika u jep lloj lloj ndihmash, jo vetem qe i marrin, por dhe qahen (si puna e shqiptareve pse vetem 20 milion?) ndersa kur u thone, hej, ja ku i keni vendet e punes, punoni, fitoni, qahen se po na pushtojne.  Kush eshte hipokrit ne kete rast?

----------


## Mos_moreee

hipokrite jane shtetet e fuqishme qe c'ke me te.kjo, thjesht per interesat vetjake,gje qe me duket mese normale sikur ekonomia e tyre te lekundej nga tregu i lire.megjithate, duhet perkrahur perpjekja e ketyre shteteve te ndihmojne sado pak situaten e sotshme.sa per nike,mendoj se eshte nje nga firmat me shfrytezuese te shekullit."sweatshops" nuk permbajne vetem 
te rritur te cilet paguhen fare pak(as 150 kokrra fasule,jo me 150.000 leke) duke punuar shume,po fatkeqesisht dhe femije qe kalojne rreth 20 ore duke qepur kepuce e rroba me emra te njohur.absurditet! globalizimi dhe tregu i lire,me kalimin e kohes,duke luftuar korrupsionin dhe perfitimet personale do t'u vere sanksione firmave te tilla si nike.si perfundim,them se eshte mire te jemi skeptik,per te permiresuar te ardhmen, por jo te kundershtojme cdo perpjekje per ndryshim sepse vjen nga nje person a shtet i "padeshiruar".  :sarkastik:

----------

